# A new type of rubber



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

besides Therabands and Chinese tubes, there's a third type of high-performance rubber that, for whatever reasons, didn't get the attention it deserves. I'm talking about rubber bands that are used for model airplane engines. The Czech target shooters are very fond of it, and regularly import it form the USA.

The bands appear to be pure latex, dimensions are some 3-4mm x 1-1.5mm . The Czech shooter equip their slingshots with 2-3 bands per side. This type of rubber goes along well with "TTF" and "leather tab" type attachments.

Search for "FAI TAN super sport" and you'll find the bands I'm talking about. The "FAI" brand is said to produce the best rubber.

Here are some photos of slingshots using the FAI TAN rubber:

http://www.prakiada.cz/foto-praky.htm


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi buddy. I come from Czech and I use this TAN rubber and have to say, that it is really cool rubber.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you know if the rubber is available in Europe without importing?


----------



## red rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

Good to know model shop 5 min from my house sells them.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

FAI Tan rubber is available in many places throughout Europe. It's a shame you can't get it in sheets any more. Some of the model aircraft it is used in take many times more rubber and power than any slingshot. A friend of mine nearly lost his head when the one he was winding snapped at the World Champs in Argentina.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice to know of its availability.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent tip ... Thanks!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is great info, thanks dude, I'll have to give them a try


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This is the company that makes it:

www.faimodelsupply.com

It might be worth asking if they can supply sheets.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Excellent tip ... Thanks!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles, that's the thin pale rubber I sent you during summer.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

stej said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent tip ... Thanks!!!
> ...


When I read this thread, I was wondering if that is the stuff. I have not yet had a chance to try it, but hope to soon.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## goodsignal (May 20, 2016)

anybody tried them yet?


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the same material, but through all my childhood, I used just such a rubber. It was called 'rubber modeling' 'and was available in stores models for bonding.

It looked exactly like the one link http://www.modele.sklep.pl/pl/Producent/SIG/SIG-SR316-Sport-Rubber-316-1-Lb-2-METRY.html


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm on the hunt to find it. Always looking for a new rubber option.


----------

